# 1st time cycle, comments please!



## event462 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey guys, I just joined today and I was hoping for opinions since this will be my first cycle.
 I'm a 6'2'' 300lb male who used to be fairly fit with great cardio at 250lb. Since I want to get back into kickboxing, I really want to build up some explosive core strength with good cardio. Here's what I plan on doing:

Test-Enanthate, 500mg divided twice over the week for 12 weeks
Dbol, 25mg divided twice over the day, every day for the first 6 weeks
Nolvadex, for weeks 15-17. The first 2 weeks I will take 40mg every day and the last week I will take 20mg a day.


I want it to be a good basic cycle since I really don't plan on doing this again. Also, do you think the Nolvadex will be good enough to get my natural Test going again? I'm open to any suggestions!


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 4, 2014)

6'2 300lbs want to get back to 250?
So ur 50lbs over weight?

What's ur diet look like.
We need more back ground from you on training etc.
Body % best guess.

You should add clomid 100/50/50

Nobody does a cycle once....

Better choices for a cycle would be winstrol 
100mg a day an hour before training.

Test should be run to atleast 14 weeks.


----------



## event462 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm sure I need to lose more than 50lbs but I feel really healthy and strong at 250lb.   I plan on doing just a simple 3 days on 1 day off routine with 2-3 exercises consisting of around 4 sets each. My cardio will be where I get my real workout. I plan on doing 2 days of BJJ, 1 day of boxing, 1 day of kickboxing and 1 day of MMA sparring. Most of that training will be explosive. I used to be pro level but that was many moons ago! I'm pretty sure that's not enough time in the weight room but it's what i've always done. I'll probably be getting my gear on Monday so I'm just trying to fine tune everything.


----------



## event462 (Feb 4, 2014)

Also, I start the diet as well on Monday. I plan on TRYING to do mostly raw fruits and veggies and free range meats.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 4, 2014)

event, how old are you?

Personally, I would run a little more a little longer, or at least buy enough so that you have the option.  I would say test E or C at 600mg/week, pinned twice a week for 14 weeks.  I would probably limit the dbol to only 4 weeks just for the sake of your liver.  I prefer to take dbol all at once PWO on gym days, if you're taking it on off days then splitting it is good.  Add NAC for liver protection, I would go 2400mg/day while taking dbol and 1200mg/day for the rest of your cycle.  I would also add HCG while on cycle at 250ius twice a week.  Back calculate your start date so your last HCG pin is about 3 or 4 days before you start PCT, so probably start around week 4 or 5.  I would run Clomid at 50mg and Nolva at 20mg ED for 4 weeks.  Start about 16-18 days after last test pin.


----------



## event462 (Feb 4, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> 6'2 300lbs want to get back to 250?
> So ur 50lbs over weight?
> 
> What's ur diet look like.
> ...



Also, what does Clomid do exactly?


----------



## event462 (Feb 4, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> event, how old are you?
> 
> Personally, I would run a little more a little longer, or at least buy enough so that you have the option.  I would say test E or C at 600mg/week, pinned twice a week for 14 weeks.  I would probably limit the dbol to only 4 weeks just for the sake of your liver.  I prefer to take dbol all at once PWO on gym days, if you're taking it on off days then splitting it is good.  Add NAC for liver protection, I would go 2400mg/day while taking dbol and 1200mg/day for the rest of your cycle.  I would also add HCG while on cycle at 250ius twice a week.  Back calculate your start date so your last HCG pin is about 3 or 4 days before you start PCT, so probably start around week 4 or 5.  I would run Clomid at 50mg and Nolva at 20mg ED for 4 weeks.  Start about 16-18 days after last test pin.



38 year old


----------



## event462 (Feb 4, 2014)

Rumpy said:


> event, how old are you?
> 
> Personally, I would run a little more a little longer, or at least buy enough so that you have the option.  I would say test E or C at 600mg/week, pinned twice a week for 14 weeks.  I would probably limit the dbol to only 4 weeks just for the sake of your liver.  I prefer to take dbol all at once PWO on gym days, if you're taking it on off days then splitting it is good.  Add NAC for liver protection, I would go 2400mg/day while taking dbol and 1200mg/day for the rest of your cycle.  I would also add HCG while on cycle at 250ius twice a week.  Back calculate your start date so your last HCG pin is about 3 or 4 days before you start PCT, so probably start around week 4 or 5.  I would run Clomid at 50mg and Nolva at 20mg ED for 4 weeks.  Start about 16-18 days after last test pin.



Wow! This is going to be a little harder than I thought! Thanks for the great info!


----------



## ImDennis (Feb 5, 2014)

event462 said:


> *
> I want it to be a good basic cycle since I really don't plan on doing this again.*



save yourself the time and money, don't cycle, honestly if youre not willing to do this on a yearly bases and cruise your harming your health and wasting your time cause it'll all go away


----------



## SHRUGS (Feb 5, 2014)

I dont believe you need to cruise or be on trt to use some test. But I also feel that if you're only gonna do it once then don't waste your time. It's a fun product and you're not gonna want to only use it once after you try it so understand that. You can get great results and far better than most just using a proper diet. I suggest you get in contact with Spongy and go from there.
!SHRUGS!


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 5, 2014)

Yes one cycle and thats it. Im done!!!...Ya, we've heard that and been there. Not likely my man. I just took 12 years off and back on again. Loving every min. Except for the BS tren part of course. 

Once you've been on for 12 weeks, next thing we will hear is, how you exactly can extend this cycle by another 4 weeks cause the gains are so sweet?...Its man juice. You're gonna love it. Cappy did 

You see how we work him in the jokes?? Its all part of his rookie cycle initiation


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 5, 2014)

LOL yeah, I skipped over the "do it once" part because we all know that's a bunch of shit.  I mean I think it's a lie we've all told ourselves, but we all wise up in the end.  It's not heroin, you can do it more than once without fuking your life up.  Truth is I think it's the best thing I've ever done in terms of overall quality of life.  But sure, if you try it and it's not for you, you can walk away. (nobody ever walks away)


----------



## SAD (Feb 5, 2014)

event462 said:


> I'm sure I need to lose more than 50lbs but I feel really healthy and strong at 250lb.   I plan on doing just a simple 3 days on 1 day off routine with 2-3 exercises consisting of around 4 sets each. My cardio will be where I get my real workout. I plan on doing 2 days of BJJ, 1 day of boxing, 1 day of kickboxing and 1 day of MMA sparring. Most of that training will be explosive. I used to be pro level but that was many moons ago! I'm pretty sure that's not enough time in the weight room but it's what i've always done. I'll probably be getting my gear on Monday so I'm just trying to fine tune everything.





event462 said:


> Wow! This is going to be a little harder than I thought! Thanks for the great info!



You need to receive your pack, and then shove it in the sock drawer for quite a while.  You CLEARLY have not done the research necessary to be educated enough to manipulate your hormones, and you haven't even started your diet yet.  You're planning on using AAS to be your motivation to train more, eat better, and get back in shape.  If you don't have what it takes without AAS, then you're another black eye on this community's face.  Get off your ass, eat right, and learn about what you're undertaking with even one cycle.  Do it wrong, and you'll be back to where you are right now, in less than 6 months.



ImDennis said:


> save yourself the time and money, don't cycle, honestly if youre not willing to do this on a yearly bases and cruise your harming your health and wasting your time cause it'll all go away



Ignorant and dangerous advice.  Punch yourself.  In the dick.


----------



## GreatGunz (Feb 5, 2014)

^^^^^^^ my man SAD never any sugar He hates sweets!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 5, 2014)

ImDennis said:


> save yourself the time and money, don't cycle, honestly if youre not willing to do this on a yearly bases and cruise your harming your health and wasting your time cause it'll all go away



Wtf do you mean by this? I've been cycling for 15 years with a break in the middle. You keep plenty of gains, and my natural test still works decently enough because I take the appropriate off time. Of course you don't look the same off as you do on. Neither does the guy who blasts and cruises. You think you look the same on a trt dose as you do on a gram of test and tren blast??? Of course not. 

Blast and cruise is a fairly new approach. We wont have a better idea of the health effects of B &C vs cycling for another 15-20 years. I don't think it's very harmful, but to say doing cycles is more dangerous then b & c is dangerous advice....especially to a noob. 

Plenty of cyclers from the golden age are still alive and kicking.


----------



## event462 (Feb 5, 2014)

SAD said:


> You need to receive your pack, and then shove it in the sock drawer for quite a while.  You CLEARLY have not done the research necessary to be educated enough to manipulate your hormones, and you haven't even started your diet yet.  You're planning on using AAS to be your motivation to train more, eat better, and get back in shape.  If you don't have what it takes without AAS, then you're another black eye on this community's face.  Get off your ass, eat right, and learn about what you're undertaking with even one cycle.  Do it wrong, and you'll be back to where you are right now, in less than 6 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Ignorant and dangerous advice.  Punch yourself.  In the dick.



The reason the diet starts at the same time is because I haven't been able to afford to eat exactly like I want to. Since I'm back in school now I get a nice little check from financial aid to help me do this right. My diet has already changed, I just want it to be super clean because I keep reading all these horror stories about bloating, bad skin and bitch tit when you eat any less than that. As far as me only wanting to do 1 cycle, let me rephrase that. I want to do 1 cycle and see how I feel/look. I'm open to do more, I just want to do it for the right reason. Also, the Army told me they would be willing to put me on TRT for free after they check my levels if they are low enough. Would you guys suggest that over the other?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 5, 2014)

U should not even consider a cycle until u get blood work done... 

And second..  After reading your goals and your types of workouts I for one do not recommend any cycling until u are at your desired weight of 250.. When u are fat and use gear u just get fatter...  Think about it..  U build muscle under fat just makes u look bad


----------



## losieloos (Feb 5, 2014)

ImDennis said:


> save yourself the time and money, don't cycle, honestly if youre not willing to do this on a yearly bases and cruise your harming your health and wasting your time cause it'll all go away



It doesn't go all away.


----------



## ImDennis (Feb 5, 2014)

i see i got some heat so ill point form answer it all

1. just because youve been cycling and still have good test doesn't mean op will, its a person to person kinda thing, if hes not willing to blast and cruise what makes you think hes willing to go on trt and pin the rest of his life because he did 1 cycle... you can flick the light on and off only so many times before the bulb burns out...
2. blasting has so many hormonal problems... anything from suicidal thoughts to just lack of all motivation to do anything, which leads to losing gains, appetite etc
3. you lose everythign you gain from steroids if you stay off long enough... classic example are the gym rats who cycle, get massive and then a few months later they look like shit....
4. the ratio of dead to alive of people during the golden age is like comparing a prius to veyron


----------



## SAD (Feb 5, 2014)

ImDennis said:


> i see i got some heat so ill point form answer it all
> 
> 1. just because youve been cycling and still have good test doesn't mean op will, its a person to person kinda thing, if hes not willing to blast and cruise what makes you think hes willing to go on trt and pin the rest of his life because he did 1 cycle... you can flick the light on and off only so many times before the bulb burns out...
> 2. blasting has so many hormonal problems... anything from suicidal thoughts to just lack of all motivation to do anything, which leads to losing gains, appetite etc
> ...



Number 3 is absolutely, unequivocally, wrong.

http://cdn.thinksteroids.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/steroid-gains-are-permanent.pdf

I've already read the whole thing multiple times, so I won't even begin to explain.  Read it for yourself.  It's awesome.


----------



## SAD (Feb 6, 2014)

Number 2 - did you mean cycling?

Number 4 - so the dead guys have 1/20th the horsepower and 1/100th the price tag?  I don't get your analogy.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey SAD does the OP remind you of someone familiar?


----------



## jyoung8j (Feb 6, 2014)

I say leave the cycle alone get ur diet and training down... mayb get to 250 naturally then ask.. idk if ur health is in great shape if ur 300pds.. I got a friend ur height and 220 cant imagine him 300..


----------



## SAD (Feb 6, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Hey SAD does the OP remind you of someone familiar?



If you're thinking oneanddone, then yes, minus everything except the "one and done" part.  If you're thinking someone else, no clue.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 6, 2014)

SAD said:


> If you're thinking oneanddone, then yes, minus everything except the "one and done" part.  If you're thinking someone else, no clue.



Yeah just the name part not the rest lol... just thinking it's a way to approach him on getting up the learning curve cause it's not going to be one and done.


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 8, 2014)

No you guys are right theres no way one and done will happen... I hope this doesnt piss anyone off. But cycling when your overweight imo isnt a total horse shyt idea.. For example the cycle im on now is causing my bf to drop and to be honest im not even trying to lose weight... I am a 20%bf so granted it is a little easier to lose a little when you got a lot... But im just saying and im no expert


----------



## Persival89 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey guys I had one cycle after that my testosterone is low no erection my doctor told me to use pregnyl 1500UI 2 per week for a 6 months 
What do you think about that


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Feb 11, 2014)

I think ^^^ start your own thread


----------



## SAD (Feb 12, 2014)

Four1Thr33 said:


> I think ^^^ start your own thread



Um, don't start encroaching on my territory dude.  Like the orgies I had in my younger years, there's only one dick allowed.  (the wink is for me busting your chops, not to imply that I didn't have a few threesomes in my heyday)


----------

